# Cow for sale



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Cheap cheap today. Bargain cow, no delivery.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those climbers have an early trip to the packers.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

one in every herd.

it was her mother that jumped over the moon.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of a trip to the Rockies and watching a Colorado hobby farmer think you need to perform a "burdizzo pinch" because she was humping the other cows. 

Murph...whats the story with her...why in the chute..a tad early for preg checks?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I will guess that this pic was taken in montana and that cow is now a member of the #me2 movement :mrgreen: :naughty:


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Larry said:


> Kinda reminds me of a trip to the Rockies and watching a Colorado hobby farmer think you need to perform a "burdizzo pinch" because she was humping the other cows.
> 
> Murph...whats the story with her...why in the chute..a tad early for preg checks?


 Got a phone call from a man who is a cattle buyer down around Mertzon Texas and he was wondering if I would be interested in receiving some cows from that area because of drought. Said they all would be bred, have a full mouth of teeth and just wanted me to sort them up and gentle them down a little. I knew that they would be sale barn cows of every kind, color and disposition and really wasn't interested in the deal, but instead of just saying no my dumb ass shot him an astronomical number per head/per month thinking he'd say no way that's too high. I about sharted when he said ok, sounds good. I honestly think these crossbred cows are more scared than mean because they have more flight than fight. I've done this before for some people from Louisiana and their cows were wild and rather come fight you than run away. Anyway this poor girl was just looking for some other place to be than where she was and went to climbing out. Ended up giving her TLC-THE LOGGING CHAIN, after she ripped her guts out on a pipe handle. Was running them through to worm them and give them a multi-min shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> I will guess that this pic was taken in montana and that cow is now a member of the #me2 movement :mrgreen: :naughty:


The #moo2....


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks I was just curious. It didn't look like a breed from from Kansas but more like a swamp cow from Florida, built to take the heat. But heck, who knows? ... maybe you had created a breed that would break open the market? If the market ever opened up to tall breeds again. haha

Tell me...I am not sure how far north your ranch is, but I am sure you get a tad bit of cold and snow. I ask as I recall many Texas milk farmers a few years back that lost their entire heard during a brief blizzard. Cows just could not handle the cold that's all, and it wasn't that cold from what I recall, lows in the mid 20's, just allot of wind. Most bunched up and suffocated. I am wondering if the Louisiana cows act the same in the cold?


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Larry said:


> Thanks I was just curious. It didn't look like a breed from from Kansas but more like a swamp cow from Florida, built to take the heat. But heck, who knows? ... maybe you had created a breed that would break open the market? If the market ever opened up to tall breeds again. haha
> 
> Tell me...I am not sure how far north your ranch is, but I am sure you get a tad bit of cold and snow. I ask as I recall many Texas milk farmers a few years back that lost their entire heard during a brief blizzard. Cows just could not handle the cold that's all, and it wasn't that cold from what I recall, lows in the mid 20's, just allot of wind. Most bunched up and suffocated. I am wondering if the Louisiana cows act the same in the cold?


 the ranch is in Oklahoma on the Oklahoma/Kansas line west of I-35 about 75 miles. Tallgrass prairie with big bluestem, little bluestem, switch grass and Indian grass. It can get damn cold here but usually doesn't last long. With southern cattle and cold the key is energy, fat, and total digestible nutrients. Get them settled eating a good feed with hay keeps the rumen working which has a lot to do with their vigor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pause for google search


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Every-time I here Rumen I think of this story. Sorry to steal your post but its a good one, I think!

We were weighing 4H calves for the beginning of "rate of gain" award, These were early 500-600 halter steers, talk about a handful of energy especially since most just took to the halter a month before.

A local vet was there with his son and we all started talking about the Rumen and fermentation. A very good education indeed one I never forgot!

I asked the vet about how much gas does a cow put out. He said between belching and farts a healthy cow 1150-1200 angus puts out 30-50 liters per hour. He asked me why I asked. I said " I read in farmers almanac ( it was 1969 I believe) that a 20 head heard of cattle could heat 10 houses in winter if you could collect the cow gas all year"

The vet said "I am not going to do the math, but that sounds about right! Quickly he sounded off, should we try to light a cow fart on the next preg check on the farm, Ill give you the match and I'll go sit in the truck"

And the kids today think video games have allot of explosions! hahaha


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

In college the animal science lab had cows with holes in their side to check contents and fermentation. Every time you'd open that thing it would blow off some serious gas.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cows are a major source of air pollution.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

murphyranch said:


> In college the animal science lab had cows with holes in their side to check contents and fermentation. Every time you'd open that thing it would blow off some serious gas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF someone tried to stick their hand in my inards I'd blow some gas also . and a gasket.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Cows are a major source of air pollution.


yeah cow farts are #1 contributer to global warming , with human "beef farts " bringing up a close #2.

get it #2?? :hot:


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Better in that side hole than a hand up your sphincter. Sphincter.....that's just a cool word. SPHINCTER.


kiyote said:


> IF someone tried to stick their hand in my inards I'd blow some gas also . and a gasket.


Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------

